# Our (not so) new addition...



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Just 10 weeks old, an growing fast - our new addition, and growing _F-A-S-T_

He is a Leonburger, called Wellington.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

That is a very handsome young dog, very very lovely....


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Welcome to the family


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

AAWWW he looks cuddly and gorgeous

looks like he is gonna be a big dog,I have never seen one of those before

keep posting the pics, it will be nice to watch him grow 8) 

Anne


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Lovely - looks like a cuddly teddybear    

Sue


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

annetony said:


> AAWWW he looks cuddly and gorgeous
> 
> looks like he is gonna be a big dog,I have never seen one of those before


Elsa is also a Leonburger, now 18 months old - originally derived from Germany, they were originally cross-bred from pyrenean, st.bernard, and newfoundland, and founded in the mid 1850's, but only been in the UK in the last 20 years.
They are used extensively (lke the newfoundland) for water rescue.

There - a bit of history and facts!


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Wow!!  Superb!! 
ps when is the larger (much larger!) MH arriving?!! :lol: Ana x


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

GypsyRose said:


> Wow!!  Superb!!
> ps when is the larger (much larger!) MH arriving?!! :lol: Ana x


Funny you should say that, as we are going to see a slightly larger MH today!
The dogs are my daughter's life, who lives at home. They do not come away with us (thank goodness), but the welcome when we return is well worth it!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Aw what a lovely doggie.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Wellington*

Ah

What a lovely dog, and a lovely name. I like the pic of Elsa giving him a cuddle.

Russell


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I love Leonbergers so I have skipped quickly over the pictures in case I get broody  

Do you work the adults?

Pat


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Oooh he is lovely and biiiiiig!! More pics please sweetie!!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Do you use garbage sacks as poo bags?


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

patp said:


> I love Leonbergers so I have skipped quickly over the pictures in case I get broody
> 
> Do you work the adults?
> 
> Pat


Elsa does water rescue, and is learning carting. My daughter takes her at least once a month to lakes near Swindon, although they have finished for winter now. The pup will go next year.


----------



## 107554 (Oct 9, 2007)

Awwww so beautiful we had a St Bernard for almost 9 years called Bernie what a boy in his prime he was 18stone we had to take him to the local council large weighing machine to get him weighed before going to the vets so they could get the medication right. In his nine years he had 3 face lifts his forehead kept falling over his eyes.
Maureen


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Wellington is a very very handsome chap and Elsa seems to have taken him under her wing. So sweet.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

More pic's...


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

More Pic's.....


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Oooh ta for the update, those pics are fantastic and he is gorgeous!


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Elsa............starting to learn water rescue....


----------



## 107554 (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow such beauties


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

At almost 16 weeks.....


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Another pic.....


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Gosh! He's grew some :lol: 
He's gorgeous though


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Back in the 1980's we had some family friends in Mallorca. He was German and his wife was Scottish. He was director of the Safari park there although his main job was the safe transport of wild animals between zoos for breeding purposes. Anyway, they had a Leonburger, it was huge, just like a small lion. If my memory serves me correctly (it often doesn't) he told me there were only two breeding pairs left in Germany at the end of WWII.

Ian


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwww he is a big boy now, but still soooo cute!!!


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Last bit of memory jog (see my post above)

All present Leonburgers can trace their pedigree back to those two pairs.

Ian


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Elsa has just had her 2nd birthday, and Wellington is now 7 months old!


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Another pic. of the two!


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Another update....

At 8 1/2 months, Wellington is now B-I-G-G-E-R and heavier than Elsa, with several growing months to go!

Only problem, Wellington has taught Elsa how to dig holes, *in the garden!*


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Woof!


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

WOW!!! Wellington is now about 57kg, and is expected to reach or exceed 70kg when fully grown!!!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

TR5 said:


> WOW!!! Wellington is now about 57kg, and is expected to reach or exceed 70kg when fully grown!!!


 8O I bet he is a real cutie though.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Latest update...*

Wellington is now just over 14 months old, and H-U-G-E.

He is the younger (larger) dog!


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

What a lovely face he has...


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Someone's just won most hansome dog in the show! Blowed if I know why! :wink:


----------



## Marilyn (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks for posting all the lovely pics. 

I've only just found this thread and, like the big baby I am, have sat with tears in my eyes making silly crooning noises at each new fab picture. He is absolutely gorgeous! No wonder he won 'most handsome in show'. Well done, Wellington - it's only what you deserve!

Please keep posting the odd picture or two - I, for one, will really enjoy seeing them.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

he won because the others were terrified of his size.


dave p


----------

